# BSJA - levels?



## Alice100 (13 June 2011)

Hi

Sorry to ask a silly question but what are the levels of show jumping? And what are the heights?

Thank you


----------



## ellie_e (13 June 2011)

British Novice=90cm
Discovery=1m
Newcomers=1.10
Foxhunter=1.20
All these heights are in 1st round, will go up in 2nd. 
http://www.britishshowjumping.co.uk/shows/Competitions-and-Classes
This should help


----------



## Alice100 (13 June 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## DarkHorseB (13 June 2011)

Was it senior class heights you meant as the ones quoted above are for seniors. Juniors start smaller. There are also Intro shows whish start at 70cm I believe


----------

